# I wonder if I can sue Uber...



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.

This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.

So I buy the car and I'm out to eat with my dad the next day and the waitress tells me they are desperate for waitresses, I can start the next day. I turn down the job bc I am going to work for UberX, I'm just waiting for my application to be approved.

4 1/2 weeks later I get the email saying due to information contained in my background report they are not going to enter into an independent contractor agreement with me. Wait, what? Nothing has changed! In the last year since I was approved before it is the same background report! No tickets or arrests. Maybe my actual credit is not as good but they can't hold that against me.

I thought this was a sure thing since I had already been approved last year so I put out money, bought a car that I would have never bought if I wasn't going to do UberX, missed out on buying cars I loved and missed out on a job that I could have been working and making money for the last month and plus they already filled that position, I went the day I got the rejection email and now I missed out on that job so now I have to go through a whole new job search starting from scratch.

I think I have a lawsuit. I'm going to look for an attorney. I'm just curious of other people's thoughts on this. Oh and be nice or don't respond please. Thanks.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

No you do not have a lawsuit. Just because a business once decided to have a relationship with you doesn't mean they now HAVE to have one with you in the future. Lets say you hire a lawn service to mow your front and back yard twice a month for the last year. Winter hits and you no longer need your lawn mowed however as summer is coming the law guys spend money buying new mowers and turn down taking other clients who want your usual time slot because they expect you to hire them again. Summer comes and you decide to mow it yourself to save cash or have a nephew do it for free or decide you want astro turf instead. Whatever the reason you won't be hiring them. Do THEY have a right to sue YOU? Are YOU now obligated to keep having them cut your lawn because you did in the past? That's not how it works. No one is required to hire you for anything. You gambled and lost I'm afraid. Look for another job. I think you're better off any way.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I don't think this situation is comparable to a landscaper, housekeeper or anything like that. My neighbor pays me to drive her to work ever day and I know that one day this will end, just like the guy who cuts my grass knows it isn't forever.

Again, thanks but can't compare hiring someone to do a certain task on a regular basis with allowing someone to use your technology application for referrals for your driver for hire business.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

No.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

https://pando.com/2014/11/28/uber-f...over-credit-reports-during-background-checks/

Idk if I can post links bc I'm a new member but I'll try. I just came across this, seems almost identical to my situation.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Like the others said, no, they owe you nothing for a series of bad decisions on your part. 
Most likely you know exactly what is in your background that would cause you to be disqualified as a Partner. I would.......


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


Sadly, there are no grounds for a suit here. You have not been injured or suffered a loss as a result of Uber's actions and there is no breach of contract.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmm. I guess Monday when I call a lawyer I'll find out if you guys are right. It'll just be ten minutes out of my life to make a call so it won't be a waste either way. But thanks for the responses.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


By all means go for it. I know just the lawyer. Shannon Liss-Riordan. She's won many cases. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In most cities and towns you can get a free half hour talk with a lawyer in your city by going through your local Bar Association. 

The San Diego Bar Association allows us one half hour phone call to an appropriate layer per year. 

Many lawyers do their pro-bono work through the phone discussions. 

Give it a shot in your town. They may do it there also. If so it could save you a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Thanks for your reply! I don't think this situation is comparable to a landscaper, housekeeper or anything like that. My neighbor pays me to drive her to work ever day and I know that one day this will end, just like the guy who cuts my grass knows it isn't forever.
> 
> Again, thanks but can't compare hiring someone to do a certain task on a regular basis with allowing someone to use your technology application for referrals for your driver for hire business.


If the legal advice is free by all means call however it is pretty much JUST like I described. The contract you had with Uber was not forever and always and just because they did business with you once doesn't mean they have to again. Good luck!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


How did you "drive for UberBlack"? You would have to drive for (Or own) a limo company which is an UberBlack partner. It's my understanding that PA has tight requirements for limo operators, so if you were just a personal vehicle owner, yet somehow registered as Black, they can probably say you falsified something (even if it was their mistake, there were Tcs & Cs you accepted and they have more lawyers.). On the other hand, if you were driving for an UberBlack company, they can say that's independent of an X application, and you have no case.

Or, I could be wrong on all counts, as I usually am. If so, my apologies&#8230; I'm going back to bed


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> 4 1/2 weeks later I get the email saying due to information contained in my background report they are not going to enter into an independent contractor agreement with me.


Was it Hirease or Checkr that ran your BG Check? Did you request a copy of your BG Check during application?
And you can also directly contact both Hirease & Checkr by phone to request a copy & to discuss your BG Check.


----------



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


Juno

PMe and we can talk offline.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Penelope pitstop said:


> Jtuno PM me. You have a decent case.


No she doesn't.

Jtuno, beware of people who want to pull you out of public scrutiny to tell you what you want to hear. This person has been here a whole 2 days and is offering "legal advice" to anyone silly enough to listen. No actual lawyer is going to go trolling for clients on a web forum. A scam artist trying to take you will. Run.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the mentality of suing for problems you created, when did the people of this country lose their backbone? If I have a problem that I created I pull myself up by the balls and keep moving forward no matter how many times I get pushed back, I am starting to hate this country but there is no better alternative.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> https://pando.com/2014/11/28/uber-f...over-credit-reports-during-background-checks/
> 
> Idk if I can post links bc I'm a new member but I'll try. I just came across this, seems almost identical to my situation.


Uber denied me a relationship because of a point on my drivers license of "failure to stay to right of road" which I can't blame them


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


I do not believe you have any grounds for a lawsuit but, the first step you should take is to request a copy of your background check to see why you were not accepted. I am pretty sure that you have a right to that report in the case of a rejection, but you'll have to check that out. The next step would be to try and challenge the negative entry and ask for Uber to reconsider. They probably have some kind of an appeal process, especially if you find out that there is a false negative item in your report, perhaps due to identity theft that you are not even aware of. In the meantime, you need to mitigate your damages from this moment on and get some other income stream if possible asap while you go through this process with Uber. And if you can also apply with Lyft in your area that might help you somewhat, if nothing else then for the sign-up bonus potential.

I don't mean to be mean-spirited but it would have been better in hindsight to have kept quiet about your pending Uber application and go for the waitressing job at the moment you had if offered to you. You then could have always quit if and when you were approved to do Uber. Or better yet, try doing Uberx for a while while still working at the restaurant until you were more sure about x being better for you than the waitressing. There might be a big enough difference in your experience doing black last year compared to doing x this year that it may or may not be as worthwhile for you, but you would not know that until you tried it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

A company can discriminate for any reason, as long as the basis of discrimination is not protected by law. Discrimination on the basis of a background check is not protected by law.

Now, if the background check has false information, then you could sue for that, but as long as everything on the background check is true, then the company is just exercising their rights to not work with you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Did not read . Did you click the part about getting a copy of the b check?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

This information is stated very clearly at the top of the hirease background report.....


FAIR CREDIT REPORTING ACT NOTICE:

REFERENCE: REQUESTOR:

CLIENT #:

PHONE #: FAX #:



The information in this report is derived from records in accordance with the Fair Credit Reporting Act (FCRA, Public Law 91 508, Title V). This information may only be used to verify statements made by an individual for insurance or employment purposes or in connection with other legitimate business needs. The depth of information available varies. Although every effort has been made to assure accuracy, Hirease Inc. cannot act as guarantor of information accuracy or completeness. Final verification of an individual’s identity and proper use of report contents are the user’s responsibility. Hirease Inc’s corporate policy requires the purchasers of these reports to have signed a Consumer Report User Agreement. This assures Hirease Inc. that users are familiar with and will abide by their obligations, as stated in the FCRA, to the individuals name in these reports. 

We all signed the agreement when we signed the background check application. 

Why does the OP think that they can't hold bad credit against him? It happens all the time.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry, there is NO case here, no one told you to go out and buy a car to do uber, my question is this, did you contact uber and Uber told you you where good to go, and for you to be accepted on the platform you would need such and such car, insurance and the sort, I am sure that was not the case, you just went out on YOUR OWN and bought a car thinking you and the car would be approved by Uber, you can't be serious, do you have any proof that Uber told you that you will be able to work on their uberx platform, if you don't then you are shit out of luck, not everyone wins at the casino, you took a gamble and it backfired on you.
Because you did uber black before does not mean Uber has an obligation to let you do uberx, as their policies constantly change, including what type of car they will accept on each uber tier. Maybe that waiter job is still around, but I doubt it, do you always make such rash decisions, if yes, I suggest you change your strategy, good luck, you will need it.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

This is America, you can sue anyone at anytime for anything. Lawyers can spin a case and TRY to win a case for you. Fact is; UBER has larger pockets than you and your attorney won't work for free... America is AWESOME isn't it!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Seastriper said:


> This is America, you can sue anyone at anytime for anything. Lawyers can spin a case and TRY to win a case for you. Fact is; UBER has larger pockets than you and your attorney won't work for free... America is AWESOME isn't it!


You can't be serious. Any lawyer worth his salt will tell you otherwise, and not waste his/her time. This is a frivolous as it gets.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You can't be serious. Any lawyer worth his salt will tell you otherwise, and not waste his/her time. This is a frivolous as it gets.


I don't give legal advice and 99% of attorneys would run in the other direction. This is America dude, if you have the money ---> RIGHT or WRONG you can sue for anything!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Penelope pitstop said:


> Juno
> 
> PMe and we can talk offline. You hav a case.


Penelope can't work for Uber anymore, she got caught chasing ambulances.

Funny how you talk about law school but never that you passed a bar or practice law.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Seastriper said:


> I don't give legal advice and 99% of attorneys would run in the other direction. This is America dude, if you have the money ---> RIGHT or WRONG you can sue for anything!


That is true to some extent. The courts make it this way so they can collect fees. But you still have to pay about $400 bucks to file a claim with the court. And then you need about 10k for the attorney retainer part.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Just_in said:


> That is true to some extent. The courts make it this way so they can collect fees. But you still have to pay about $400 bucks to file a claim with the court. And then you need about 10k for the attorney retainer part.


Very True, that's why I said "UBER has larger pockets than you and your attorney won't work for free...!" previous post.

Corporate America will always have $$$$ on their side


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

This is part of what I'm saying here. They advertise to "sign up" to drive, not "apply" to drive. Think about it for a minute, its a good case!


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> How did you "drive for UberBlack"? You would have to drive for (Or own) a limo company which is an UberBlack partner. It's my understanding that PA has tight requirements for limo operators, so if you were just a personal vehicle owner, yet somehow registered as Black, they can probably say you falsified something (even if it was their mistake, there were Tcs & Cs you accepted and they have more lawyers.). On the other hand, if you were driving for an UberBlack company, they can say that's independent of an X application, and you have no case.
> 
> Or, I could be wrong on all counts, as I usually am. If so, my apologies&#8230; I'm going back to bed


I worked for a limousine company. It was a Lincoln MKX with limousine tags, PUC license, commercial insurance, PPA Chauffer license.... Totally legal!


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Was it Hirease or Checkr that ran your BG Check? Did you request a copy of your BG Check during application?
> And you can also directly contact both Hirease & Checkr by phone to request a copy & to discuss your BG Check.


It was Hirease and they are the ones who sent me the rejection letter. I got copies, there was nothing in there to even dispute. According to all of Ubers ads and their website I qualify. I even gave them my brand new 2015 Kia Optima info so they wouldn't reject me for the 2006 car for any reason. I heard of ppl having issues if their drivers license issue date being under a year ago which mine is bc I misplaced my license and had to get a duplicate so I emailed them explaining that just in case. 
Their ads and website says if you have a this, that and the other than "sign up" to drive and make life changing money. Sign up and apply are totally different. They argue all the time that they aren't employers or a transportation company. They are a technology company who links riders with drivers. They set guidelines on who can have access to their software and I fit their criteria. They don't even say why they're rejecting you, just that due to in part or in whole, the information provided by the report or information I provided is the reason.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> I worked for a limousine company. It was a Lincoln MKX with limousine tags, PUC license, commercial insurance, PPA Chauffer license.... Totally legal!


Ok...Totally legal...BUT totally separate service. That partnership has no bearing on an X partnership. Is your chauffeur license still good? I have heard that commercially permitted/insured drivers have been turned away by uberx/uber select . I don't know if that is still true.

There is no case. No company is obligated to contract with someone simply because they applied. If that were an option, think of the lawsuits which would ensue. No company would use ICS, because they could be sued every time they turned down a contractor.

Why not stay with the company which hooked you up on higher end pax a, though (?)


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Why not stay with the company which hooked you up on higher end pax a, though (?)


I actually spoke to the owner of the company on Friday and he said I'm still on his account but it says I'm waitlisted so he's going to try and get me reactivated. But I think bc I applied and was rejected by x that I'm probably totally flagged now.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Ok...Totally legal...BUT totally separate service. That partnership has no bearing on an X partnership. Is your chauffeur license still good? I have heard that commercially permitted/insured drivers have been turned away by uberx/uber select . I don't know if that is still true.
> 
> There is no case. No company is obligated to contract with someone simply because they applied. If that were an option, think of the lawsuits which would ensue. No company would use ICS, because they could be sued every time they turned down a contractor.
> 
> Why not stay with the company which hooked you up on higher end pax a, though (?)


Because then she couldn't sue deep pocket Uber for some free cash. Aren't you listening?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> I actually spoke to the owner of the company on Friday and he said I'm still on his account but it says I'm waitlisted so he's going to try and get me reactivated. But I think bc I applied and was rejected by x that I'm probably totally flagged now.


So it was *YOUR* MKS, and now you have a KIA? I'd think that would red flag the black account.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Why not stay with the company which hooked you up on higher end pax a, though (?)


I actually spoke to the owner of the company on Friday and he said I'm still on his account but it says I'm waitlisted so he's going to try and get me reactivated. But I think bc I applied and was rejected by x that I'm probably totally flagged now.


Tx rides said:


> So it was *YOUR* MKS, and now you have a KIA? I'd think that would red flag the black account.


No, not my Lincoln! It was the companies car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> I actually spoke to the owner of the company on Friday and he said I'm still on his account but it says I'm waitlisted so he's going to try and get me reactivated. But I think bc I applied and was rejected by x that I'm probably totally flagged now.
> 
> No, not my Lincoln! It was the companies car.


You need a vehicle to have an active account. So maybe trying to have two accounts caused the rejection.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> You need a vehicle to have an active account. So maybe trying to have two accounts caused the rejection.


You can have 2 accounts especially when one is commercial and the other personal, we have a taxi driver on here that has his own taxi on 1 and does x on another Another Uber Driver


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> You can have 2 accounts especially when one is commercial and the other personal, we have a taxi driver on here that has his own taxi on 1 and does x on another Another Uber Driver


Both need to be commercial, stop with this illegal Taxi crap.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Both need to be commercial, stop with this illegal Taxi crap.


Or what? Are you gonna strike or sue Uber and get the public's hate even more?

I understand the animosity towards Uber from your standpoint but you guys are going about it all the wrong ways.

Look at places where Uber pulled out or are going to pull out. The commissioners are already pretty much writing their resignations, the cities are coming up for ways to go around county law, and the people are pissed off and take it out on who else...the taxi cabs.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Why do people make post if they don't want advice? This has to be the most annoying post I have read in a while, you don't have a lawsuit and move on.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Why do people make post if they don't want advice? This has to be the most annoying post I have read in a while, you don't have a lawsuit and move on.


Hey hey, if you don't cheer on her lawsuit then don't post.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

limepro said:


> Hey hey, if you don't cheer on her lawsuit then don't post.


This forum is just amazing!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd be very careful. The attorney could very well tell you that you have a legitimate case simply as a way to get your money. I doubt an attorney would take on such a dubious lawsuit without first extracting a retainer from you. Win or lose, you spend money on an attorney. You might be better off trying to find a sympathetic news agency, print or broadcast, that would be interested in investigating your story. Sorry you got burned by Uber. You do have the right to see what information on your background check caused you to be denied. Attorney's are in business to make money, don't lose more simply because an attorney lied to you......it happens every day.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> Or what? Are you gonna strike or sue Uber and get the public's hate even more?
> 
> I understand the animosity towards Uber from your standpoint but you guys are going about it all the wrong ways.
> 
> Look at places where Uber pulled out or are going to pull out. The commissioners are already pretty much writing their resignations, the cities are coming up for ways to go around county law, and the people are pissed off and take it out on who else...the taxi cabs.


Like I said, stop this illegal Taxi crap.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say but you don't have a lawsuit. Uber doesn't play by any type of rule book or believes in fair play. Just look at the no tipping requirement. They have plenty of lawyers on retainer that would exhaust you financially before you ever got in front of a judge. Let it go and go find another job. Sell that Sentra and go get the car you want. Forget about Uber.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Why do people make post if they don't want advice? This has to be the most annoying post I have read in a while, you don't have a lawsuit and move on.


If its so annoying why are you still here? You're not only reading but commenting! You are in control of what you read, move on. Who would keep reading something that is going to just annoy you?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> If its so annoying why are you still here? You're not only reading but commenting! You are in control of what you read, move on. Who would keep reading something that is going to just annoy you?


Answer my question, why do you post if you don't want to take the advice? Whatever man good luck.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Answer my question, why do you post if you don't want to take the advice? Whatever man good luck.


Still here I see? Who said I didn't want advice? Actually after reading posts here and on other threads I've realized that this is probably saving me from major problems down the road. 
Uber doesn't seem like a stand up co to work for

The insurance issue is major and not worth the risk

After the $1 SRF & 20% deductions, gas, maintenance and repairs I'll be in the red.

My old boss offered me my old job back which wouldn't have happened if Uber didn't reject me bc I would have never called him otherwise.

Everything happens for a reason!

The list goes on.

So I'm so much better off NOT driving for Uber. I would say I'm going to cut my losses and move on but in actuality I am ahead of the game since I didn't work UberX. If I had been approved I think my losses would be much greater. 
I'm one of the lucky ones, lol!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> You can have 2 accounts especially when one is commercial and the other personal, we have a taxi driver on here that has his own taxi on 1 and does x on another Another Uber Driver


Right...I'm just saying maybe it caused a rejection . I've heard many reports of wait listing due to odd glitches. Several months ago, I also heard reports of black car operators being prevented from signing on as Uber X. I don't remember all of the details, I want to say it had something to do with them having commercial insurance, in California; it did not make sense, but I do remember there being some press coverage about it.

Edit: found it!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit#.kt5NgyaA6


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> No she doesn't.
> 
> Jtuno, beware of people who want to pull you out of public scrutiny to tell you what you want to hear. This person has been here a whole 2 days and is offering "legal advice" to anyone silly enough to listen. No actual lawyer is going to go trolling for clients on a web forum. A scam artist trying to take you will. Run.


Well spotted D Town! Could even be a UBER mole trying to get info.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Sue who? Sue everybody!

Any other Jerky Boys fans out there?


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> had something to do with them having commercial insurance


I read that somewhere too. It said that some X drivers went and got proper licenses and insurance and Uber deactivated them because of it. I thought at the time that it made no sense but Uber seems to always have some sort of ulterior motive behind everything they do and they are very sneaky, immoral, unethical, greedy law breakers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am getting into this because someone mentioned my name. He did so for purposes of information, and what he stated is, in fact, factual. I have two Uber accounts: one is for Uber Taxi, one is for UberX. Uber is aware that the account holder in both cases is [Another Uber Driver]. In fact, Uber was the entity that encouraged me to try UberX. I enquired about it, Uber told me what I needed to do. I asked questions along the way that, at times, involved comparisons of Uber Taxi and UberX. In one e-Mail, Uber went as far as to tell me that I needed two different e-Mail addresses for the accounts. Thus, Uber is aware that I work two different platforms. Uber Management has, at times, sent me e-Mails asking questions about my experience with both. It is no secret to Uber who I am and what I am doing.

For those who might be unaware, or, who missed the "Uber Taxi" option when they signed onto this forum, please be aware that Uber _does_ offer its users taxis in _certain markets_. The taxis that the Uber user might summon are regular, licenced taxicabs with a licenced driver. The user pays the metered rate set by the local regulators. In some markets, Uber charges a user fee to the Uber user. In some markets, Uber takes a percentage of the meter. There is a default tip setting of twenty per-cent. In most markets, if not all of them, the user can change the tip setting to anything from zero upward. In some markets, he can set it to a fixed amount: he will tip two dollars be the fare five or fify five dollars. With the exception of New York City, the user pays for his Uber Taxi through the Uber application.

I doubt that limepro is trying to post anything about this so-called "_illegal Taxi crap_". Limepro posted something about me that contained factual statements. I read his post as strictly informational, nothing more. It takes no side on the popularly named "Taxi-Uber wars". I have no quarrel with what he posted or his posting it. In fact, if anyone wants to know anything about driving on more than one Uber platform, or about how I went about doing it, feel free to send a PM or even post the question on a public forum. Given my cyberloquacity, it is a wonder that anyone would be in the dark about anything connected with that, but, I might have omitted something or it might not have arisen, Y-E-T.

The markets where Uber offers taxis, at least the ones of which I am aware, are: Boston, New York City, Washington, Chicago, San Francisco, Toronto, Montreal and Sydney, Australia. There may be others, of which I am unaware. I have heard that Uber used to have taxis in Atlanta, but that it discontinued those. I do not know if this is true, or not, I am repeating only what I have heard. As I heard it from several Hail-O employees, it _is_ suspect. Uber does _not_ have a monopoly on certain types of propaganda. Perhaps someone from Atlanta can enlighten me on the subject.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> No she doesn't.
> 
> Jtuno, beware of people who want to pull you out of public scrutiny to tell you what you want to hear. This person has been here a whole 2 days and is offering "legal advice" to anyone silly enough to listen. No actual lawyer is going to go trolling for clients on a web forum. A scam artist trying to take you will. Run.


The founder of Uber was sued and went bankrupt before starting Uber.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> I read that somewhere too. It said that some X drivers went and got proper licenses and insurance and Uber deactivated them because of it. I thought at the time that it made no sense but Uber seems to always have some sort of ulterior motive behind everything they do and they are very sneaky, immoral, unethical, greedy law breakers.


What in 5 yrs Uber publicly announced they will replace all "Partners" with Robotic car/cabs! 500,000 of them..!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> No you do not have a lawsuit. Just because a business once decided to have a relationship with you doesn't mean they now HAVE to have one with you in the future. Lets say you hire a lawn service to mow your front and back yard twice a month for the last year. Winter hits and you no longer need your lawn mowed however as summer is coming the law guys spend money buying new mowers and turn down taking other clients who want your usual time slot because they expect you to hire them again. Summer comes and you decide to mow it yourself to save cash or have a nephew do it for free or decide you want astro turf instead. Whatever the reason you won't be hiring them. Do THEY have a right to sue YOU? Are YOU now obligated to keep having them cut your lawn because you did in the past? That's not how it works. No one is required to hire you for anything. You gambled and lost I'm afraid. Look for another job. I think you're better off any way.


Check out the multiple Federal lawsuits being allowed by Judges against Uber. Contact Barbara Ann Berwick she already got a cash settlement from Uber...!


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


Check into the Fair Credit Reporting Act. There are very specific requirements an "employer" must follow including giving you notice for the reasons for the declination.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


Check out Chi1Cabby's post "NLRB v. Uber Technologies"


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

mjo said:


> Check into the Fair Credit Reporting Act. There are very specific requirements an "employer" must follow including giving you notice for the reasons for the declination.


They are not your employer, you are an independent contractor signing up with them, they don't owe you or anyone anything, are you people dense. I don't like uber myself, but some of these comments in here just goes to show the low education level in this country.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> https://pando.com/2014/11/28/uber-f...over-credit-reports-during-background-checks/
> 
> Idk if I can post links bc I'm a new member but I'll try. I just came across this, seems almost identical to my situation.


POST # 5/Jtuno: Contact the Law Office
of Shannon Liss-Riordan
in Boston. All contact information is
available by Goggling:
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ Uber Lawsuit ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆

Mentoring Bison Abides.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> They are not your employer, you are an independent contractor signing up with them, they don't owe you or anyone anything, are you people dense. I don't like uber myself, but some of these comments in here just goes to show the low education level in this country.


POST # 61/cybertec69: Bostonian Bison
begs to differ
with Fellow Notable. In light of the
California Court Decision, the Description
of "Yet to be Adjudicated Employee of an
App-Based TNC" seems to apply.
chi1cabby ?
UberRidiculous?
arto71 ?
Michael - Cleveland ?
Sydney Uber ?

Bison CAN "tag".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 61/cybertec69: Bostonian Bison
> begs to differ
> with Fellow Notable. In light of the
> California Court Decision, the Description
> ...


You lost track of the OP, can't sue for stupidity.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You lost track of the OP, can't sue for stupidity.


POST # 64/cybertec69: Respectfully,
I think not. We'll have
to Agree to Disagree....but not about
the Miss Summertime 2015 Avatar!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

It says she started driving again in September of 2015. I don't think we need to comment for another one and half months as there is no issue yet

Not sure why you would pass up a waitress job to do UberX. Waitresses make more money.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> They are not your employer, you are an independent contractor signing up with them, they don't owe you or anyone anything, are you people dense. I don't like uber myself, but some of these comments in here just goes to show the low education level in this country.


There are two class action suits going on against UBER under FCRA. Check your facts before you cast aspersions.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

mjo said:


> There are two class action suits going on against UBER under FCRA. Check your facts before you cast aspersions.


Good luck with that, If that was the case every FHV drivers would be employees, LOL, these billion $ corporations have top notch law firms on retainer.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Good luck with that, If that was the case every FHV drivers would be employees, LOL, these billion $ corporations have top notch law firms on retainer.


I am sure that was the attitude FED EX had until they settled for $209,000,000. I am sure that is the attitude Starbucks had until they lost. To be a little more accurate, FCRA has requirements which apply to anybody who uses Credit Reports, not just employers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You people in here can't be serious, go find a job and keep yourselves busy. FedEx and Uber are two different types of businesses, maybe they gave some benefits to the FedEx drivers in California "and you customers are paying for it", in all other states FedEx drivers are considered independent contractors"you buy the route" , only their Freight trucks are owned by FedEx and driven by FedEx class A commercial licensed drivers, I should know, almost bought a FedEx route in NJ ", I went through the whole screening process, was in their loading facilities where each truck for each route receives it's packages" in the back of the truck sorting the packages for the days delivery, very interesting indeed", ran with the owner for a few days, FedEx drivers get paid by the package and stop "that's why they never hang around", you need to do 150 drops a day to survive, again the only way to make money as a FedEx driver is to own a few routes and trucks and hire drivers, UPS drivers get paid by the hour, the route belongs to US, UPS drivers are employees.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You people in here can't be serious, go find a job and keep yourselves busy. FedEx and Uber are two different types of businesses, maybe they gave some benefits to the FedEx drivers in California "and you customers are paying for it", in all other states FedEx drivers are considered independent contractors"you buy the route" , only their Freight trucks are owned by FedEx and driven by FedEx class A commercial licensed drivers, I should know, almost bought a FedEx route in NJ ", I went through the whole screening process, was in their loading facilities where each truck for each route receives it's packages" in the back of the truck sorting the packages for the days delivery, very interesting indeed", ran with the owner for a few days, FedEx drivers get paid by the package and stop "that's why they never hang around", you need to do 150 drops a day to survive, again the only way to make money as a FedEx driver is to own a few routes and trucks and hire drivers, UPS drivers get paid by the hour, the route belongs to US, UPS drivers are employees.


FED Ex changed their business several years ago (I believe 2009 or 2010). Now they hire companies that handle broader territories.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

mjo said:


> FED Ex changed their business several years ago (I believe 2009 or 2010). Now they hire companies that handle broader territories.


Not quite, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5/Jtuno: Contact the Law Office
> of Shannon Liss-Riordan
> in Boston. All contact information is
> available by Goggling:
> ...


Goggling? That works? Lol


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> It says she started driving again in September of 2015. I don't think we need to comment for another one and half months as there is no issue yet


Lol! I made a typo with the date. As did you with "started driving again". I applied for UberX


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> It says she started driving again in September of 2015.


She drives a DeLorean now?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 61/cybertec69: Bostonian Bison
> begs to differ
> with Fellow Notable. *In light of the*
> *California Court Decision*, the Description
> ...


Buffalo chips. 
It wasn't a 'court' decision.
It was a ruling by the labor board or some other toothless administrative board, which carried no weight of legal precedent - and applied only to the case heard (or, in your case, 'herd'). The ruling went to great lengths to make it clear their decision was to be considered only as a decision in the very specific case it considered.

_(okay, truth be told... I don't care much about this thread and have absolutely nothing of value to add to it. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to use TWO Bison puns in a single message)_


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Not quite, sorry to burst your bubble.


http:independentcontractorcompliance.com/july

Pepper Hamilton is one of those expensive aw firms


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

This has to be the most moronic post I have ever read. This can't be real.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

mjo said:


> Check into the Fair Credit Reporting Act. There are very specific requirements an "employer" must follow including giving you notice for the reasons for the declination


They gave me a generic reason, nothing specific. Here it is:

We are writing to inform you that we are declining your request for an engagement. Hirease, Inc. provided Rasier Philadelphia, PA with a screening report in connection with your proposal to enter an independent contractor relationship. Rasier Philadelphia, PA's decision to deny your proposal was based in whole or in part on information contained in that screening report and an individualized assessment of any additional information that you provided us.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Under federal law - the FCRA - Fair Credit Reporting Act - Uber (Raiser, PA) was required to inform you that their decision was based on information contained in the report they received from HireEase. (and it's good to know they complied).

The law ALSO requires them to provide you with contact information for HireEase so that you can request a FREE copy of the report. Anytime you are denied credit or receive an "adverse action notification" letter, you are entitled to receive a free copy of your background check report.

Adverse action as defined in section 701(d)(6) of ECOA ;

*A denial of employment or any other decision for employment purposes that adversely affects any current or prospective employee*;

Thus, the FCRA definition not only specifically includes the ECOA definition but also covers certain noncredit, consumer-initiated transactions and applications,* including consumer applications* for insurance, *employment*, a rental, and a government license or benefit.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Under federal law, Uber (Raiser, PA) was required to inform you that their decision was based on information contained in the report they received from HireEase. (and it's good to know they complied).
> 
> The law ALSO requires them to provide you with contact information for HireEase so that you can request a FREE copy of the report. Anytime you are denied credit or receive an "adverse action notification" letter, you are entitled to receive a free copy of your background check report.


I got some reports. Sex offender, driver, state and county criminal. I don't think I got a federal report, if I did there was nothing on it and I didn't get a credit report but I don't think I was supposed to. Only certain types of employers are allowed to hold your credit against you


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Was there anything on your driving records report (or the state or county reports)?


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

No


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I suspect an attorney will tell you that while you have no chance of receiving any compensation for a civil suit, you might be able to get an answer as to why you were declined. But the cost to do that will be high - at a minimum, your own attorney's fees and, if you end up in court, also Uber's attorney's fees plus all court costs. If it's just killing you to know the "why", then you might spend the $100-$300 to have an attorney send a letter to Uber making noises about improper use of background info and 'demanding' to know what their decision was based on. I wouldn't waste my time or money. Go walk dogs for cash. You'll earn more, won't destroy your car and you'll sleep better.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I drive taxi as an independent contractor. A couple weeks ago, I was in the office when an irate driver came into the office asking if he should take the hint and quit driving, quit signing up. The dispatcher asked him to explain. This guy went off on a tangent about how he was getting ****ed over by dispatch in favor of other drivers.

We are in our slow period. After looking at his hourly wages and those of other drivers, he was about in the middle.....

The dispatcher was quick t point out the following: If we don't want to lease from you anymore, that's it, done deal, you are gone. They don't need any kind of reason whatsoever - they aren't hiring you, they simply aren't contracting you for service.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

And for sure the dogs will appreciate you more than Uber management or their clients will!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> No


Here is my question and a possibility. You said you worked a black car service prior, who had access to that account? As you have said the owner of the black car service told you that your account is wait listed in guessing he did. After you left him he probably had someone else use your account, either the driver got flagged or just really sucked and rating dropped.

If that is the case you may have a big surprise coming to you come tax time and would be a legitimate reason for Uber to deny you, of course they don't need one anyway. If this is true you may have a case against the black car owner but not Uber.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I suspect an attorney will tell you that while you have no chance of receiving any compensation for a civil suit, you might be able to get an answer as to why you were declined. But the cost to do that will be high - at a minimum, your own attorney's fees and, if you end up in court, also Uber's attorney's fees plus all court costs. If it's just killing you to know the "why", then you might spend the $100-$300 to have an attorney send a letter to Uber making noises about improper use of background info and 'demanding' to know what their decision was based on. I wouldn't waste my time or money. Go walk dogs for cash. You'll earn more, won't destroy your car and you'll sleep better.


Good Point. The only cost effective way to pursue a claim is through a class action. I am not particularly fond of class actions as the parties that make out the best are the lawyers. Unfortunately, sometimes the only way to get heard is through a class action.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

mjo said:


> Good Point. The only cost effective way to pursue a claim is through a class action. I am not particularly fond of class actions as the parties that make out the best are the lawyers. Unfortunately, sometimes the only way to get heard is through a class action.


There's nothing cost-effective about a class action.
*A class actions is a great legal tool to use when you are trying to force a company or an industry to CHANGE how they do something*.
But it's a lousy tool to use if you're trying to accomplish something for yourself.

*The ONLY people who make any money in a class-action case are the lawyers.*

Now, if you want to talk about 'cost-effective', then a small-claims court action is the way to go. It's very inexpensive to file and you don't need an attorney... and in most cases when you bring a small-claim against a company, they will likely settle out of court because it would cost more to defend against the case than to settle it.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


First rule of Über driving:

Never, ever buy a car just to drive for Über. If you don't already own a car that qualifies for Über, look for something else to do.

As you've so painfully found out, Über is not a reliable horse to hitch your cart to.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

So basically you want to sue Uber for not hiring you. Let us all know if you win. If that is the case at least half of America can sue someone because they did not hire us.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> I love the mentality of suing for problems you created, when did the people of this country lose their backbone? If I have a problem that I created I pull myself up by the balls and keep moving forward no matter how many times I get pushed back, I am starting to hate this country but there is no better alternative.


This county is the country that feeds u and keeps u on ur feet. I wouldn't talk bad cuz it can be much worse


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> This county is the country that feeds u and keeps u on ur feet. I wouldn't talk bad cuz it can be much worse


um... that's not how this country, the US, works.
*WE feed this country and keep it on its feet.*

We, as in *We the people*...
That's how it is - and how it will always be - until this country is no more.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> This county is the country that feeds u and keeps u on ur feet. I wouldn't talk bad cuz it can be much worse


I fought for this country, I was putting down the country I'm putting down the lazy people who believe they can get ahead by blaming their deficiencies on others.

There is one thing suing someone rightfully but things like this and just wanting to sue is ridiculous. I have a friend that works at a gas station, this gas stations managers were stealing money and then taking it out of the workers pay saying they were short with no other explanation. Problem is you can only deduct what won't bring them below minimum wage so if your pay is $8/h and minimum is $7.75 they can only deduct .25 for every hour you worked. I told him to file a suit because he has legal grounds to, he didn't open a hot coffee and spill it on himself and then sue the person that sold it to him.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> I fought for this country, I was putting down the country I'm putting down the lazy people who believe they can get ahead by blaming their deficiencies on others.
> 
> There is one thing suing someone rightfully but things like this and just wanting to sue is ridiculous. I have a friend that works at a gas station, this gas stations managers were stealing money and then taking it out of the workers pay saying they were short with no other explanation. Problem is you can only deduct what won't bring them below minimum wage so if your pay is $8/h and minimum is $7.75 they can only deduct .25 for every hour you worked. I told him to file a suit because he has legal grounds to, he didn't open a hot coffee and spill it on himself and then sue the person that sold it to him.


Thank u for ur service and thank you for explaining what u really meant when u said" I'm starting to hate this country". Have a nice day


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> This county is the country that feeds u and keeps u on ur feet. I wouldn't talk bad cuz it can be much worse


Great thing he explained it to you.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Great thing he explained it to you.


Yes u might explain ur self one day also


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> Yes u might explain ur self one day also


What? You confused me.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> What? You confused me.


Just messing around sherif.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> Just messing around sherif.


lol ok.....


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Last year, September 2014 I briefly drove for Uber Black. They approved me with no issues.
> 
> This year, September 2015 I decided I would drive for UberX but I didn't own a car so I checked the car requirements and went shopping. My $4,000 budget really had me limited since it had to be 2006 or newer. I found so many cars I loved under my budget but they were under 2006 so I had to buy a 2006 Nissan Sentra that I don't even like, has more miles than the others and I've already had to put 4 new tires on it and make some other repairs in the 3 weeks I've owned it. But I had to buy it, it was the only 2006 or newer for under 4 grand.
> 
> ...


You can definitely sue uber. Based on my background there is no question in my mind that you can file a lawsuit based on this.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

But I would bring lots of reading material on the "sue" date. The waiting line could be hours maybe days.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

john djjjoe said:


> You can definitely sue uber. Based on my background there is no question in my mind that you can file a lawsuit based on this.


Anyone can file a civil suit for anything.
I'm curious what (if anything) makes you think the OP has a plausible case that will result in a favorable outcome - and just what your background is that makes you say "there is no question in your mind..."


----------

